
MicroTESK (Microprocessor Testing and Specification Kit) - peter_d_sherman
http://www.microtesk.org/microtesk/about-microtesk/
======
peter_d_sherman
>"MicroTESK (Microprocessor Testing and Specification Kit) is a toolkit that
automates development of test program generators for microprocessors and other
programmable devices. Test program generator (TPG), or instruction stream
generator (ISG), is a utility for producing randomized assembly code aimed at
functional verification of RTL models, FPGA-based emulators, and ICs.

[...]

MicroTESK is applicable to a wide range of microprocessor architectures
including RISC (ARM, MIPS, Power, RISC-V, SPARC, etc.), CISC (x86, etc.),
VLIW/EPIC (Elbrus, Itanium, etc.), DSP, GPU, etc."

Open-source, too, apparently...

